# Side tricep pose



## P-funk (May 8, 2004)

Any sugestions on hitting this pose?  Is there any other way to do it?  Perhaps another variation?  

I am having troube hitting this pose because I can't touch my hands together behind my back in a comfortable manner and hold that pose.  I look like real crap trying to do this pose.  Anyone have any tips??


----------



## Akateros (May 9, 2004)

A month or so before my first comp, I was talking with a guy (who'd won at least one Jr. Amateur championship) and, happening to have my journal with me, I showed him my pix with my then appallingly pathetic attempts at posing.

After he got done laughing, he gave me a very helpful piece of advice for the side tri -- at least, I found it helpful. He said, instead of grabbing the whole hand, grasp only the first two fingers of your downstage, or front, hand, in your upstage, or rear hand. That allows you much more flexibility in how to position your arm for best flexing, since you can rotate your fingers any way you like in the fist of your other hand. Plus it does not bind the arm as tightly.

Just try to remember to sort of curl up the other fingers and thumb, so that they are not sticking out behind your bum in an unaesthetic manner.


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2004)

thanks.  Someone also told me that you can do that pose without even bringing your no flexing arm around the back.  They said it is not neccessary.  They said I could just flex my front arm straight down to show my tricep and then my back arm can be across the front of my body, flexed at a right angle.  Anyone do it like that?


----------



## Yanick (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> thanks.  Someone also told me that you can do that pose without even bringing your no flexing arm around the back.  They said it is not neccessary.  They said I could just flex my front arm straight down to show my tricep and then my back arm can be across the front of my body, flexed at a right angle.  Anyone do it like that?



personally, i agree with that someone.  Your tri pops more when you don't grab it with the other hand.


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Any sugestions on hitting this pose?  Is there any other way to do it?  Perhaps another variation?
> 
> I am having troube hitting this pose because I can't touch my hands together behind my back in a comfortable manner and hold that pose.  I look like real crap trying to do this pose.  Anyone have any tips??



it's really to your advantage to pull it back with your other hand, this presses the tricep out and make your tricep/arm look much bigger.

I say you continue practicing, maybe gain some more shoulder flexability so you can do this pose correctly.


----------



## BCC (May 10, 2004)

It just so happens I made a little diagram for a friend of mine a while back. The commentary on it was written to him, but is easy to follow.

Just some suggestions.


----------



## P-funk (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BCC *_
> It just so happens I made a little diagram for a friend of mine a while back. The commentary on it was written to him, but is easy to follow.
> 
> Just some suggestions.




thanks


----------



## Arnold (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BCC *_
> It just so happens I made a little diagram for a friend of mine a while back. The commentary on it was written to him, but is easy to follow.
> 
> Just some suggestions.



very cool! 

will you do that with all mandatory poses and I will post them here in this forum as a sticky thread?


----------



## BCC (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> very cool!
> 
> will you do that with all mandatory poses and I will post them here in this forum as a sticky thread?



Thanks.

That's actually a really good idea. I'm still trying to perfect certain poses myself, but if you give me some time I could probably round up some decent photos and add commentary.

I don't know that I could do it with the rear lat spread, because an effective rear lat spread really isn't something that can be taught well non-'hands on'.

I will see if I can round up some ideas and let you know.


----------

